# Cadillac Beverages



## mgardziella (Jan 5, 2009)

So, I got this bottle a couple days ago for $5 from an antique dealer.  It is an art deco embossed glass soda bottle.  It reads "Cadillac Beverages" and has the Cadillac emblem on each side along with some diamond scrolling.  Below the bottom rib it reads "Registered Detroit Mich" and "Cadillac Ginger Ale."  it also has the Cadillac symbol on the bottom of the bottle.  the top rib is worn, but other than that it is in good shape.  Does anyone know what this is worth or anything about it?  Does anyone else have one?  I couldn't find anything about it online, except that there was a paper-label cola bottle and an ACL from Indiana or somewhere.   Thanks for any help.


----------



## mgardziella (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice piece of Michigan culture


----------



## mgardziella (Jan 5, 2009)

The Bottom


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty cool. I wonder if they had permission to use the trademarked symbol?


----------



## madman (Jan 5, 2009)

very nice, i bet its kinda rare, how often do you see detroit bottles? i bet theres some mad dumps there and the privies, i guess its too scary,  hmm can you ay 9mm, heres my two cents,  was bottled by the mohr brother s toledo ohio not far from detroit


----------



## madman (Jan 5, 2009)

woops camera batterys dead soon................


----------



## mgardziella (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know how reliable this info is, but the dealer said that this company bottled beer but switched to soda during the prohibition.  So I think they must have had permission to use the logo.  Maybe that's where they sent surplus union workers...

 So no one has any info on this?  Anyone have any idea of its value?


----------



## madman (Jan 7, 2009)

how much do you want for it? id say 10.00 15.00 at best its got alot of caseware, never seen one, who knows? there doesnt seem to be alot of interest in detroit bottles --mike


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 8, 2009)

Before Prohibition the companies name was  Union Brewing company near Mitchell Street & Gratiot St. During Prohibition they changed there name to Union Beverage co & in 1927 was also know as Cadillac Ginger Ale co. Many Breweries switched to producing soda & numerous other products such as Detroits Strohs producing Ice Cream to survive prohibition.  After Prohibition Union changed it's name to Cadillac Brewing Co. I've seen a few Cadillac Beer bottles & labels in the past but not that soda bottle. I have no Idea of  Value. Sorry. LEON.


----------



## celerycola (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like Cadillac Beverages was a front for the Detroit Mob.

 http://www.geocities.com/jiggs2000_us/caruso_canada.html


----------



## Michdigger (Jan 8, 2009)

I remember seeing a couple different auctions for that bottle on Ebay within the last month or so...Might want to check the completed auctions?


----------



## mgardziella (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the help!  That's really interesting that thing about the mob, makes you wonder if it was really ginger ale they put in the bottles...


----------



## madman (Jan 11, 2009)

hey heres the pic of a 66 version of cadillac from detriot, only this was bottled by the mohr bros bottling works toledo ohio 50 miles down 75  --mike


----------



## madman (Jan 11, 2009)

woops heres the pix


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 11, 2009)

cool, never seen that one. leon


----------



## mgardziella (Jan 18, 2009)

There's a couple of those paper-label bottles up on ebay right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CADILLAC-SODA-POP-BEVERAGES-BOTTLE-DETROIT-MICHIGAN_W0QQitemZ200297983253QQihZ010QQcategoryZ13915QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CADILLAC-COLA-BEVERAGE-SODA-POP-BOTTLE-DETROIT-MICH-MI_W0QQitemZ200297991664QQihZ010QQcategoryZ13915QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

